# Can't lose that fat.



## Leviathan (Jul 3, 2009)

July third, 2009.​HT: 5'8
Wt: 153.
LBM: about 130
BF%: Above 20% below 25%.
Goal: 10% body fat before September 7th. (I know, probably not realistic... but the less fat, the more VO2... which means better Cross country!)

go ahead and comment on anything stupid I am doing. Usually am... I'm the type of person who thinks anything intense will be beneficial.. ;p TIPS, COMMENT, LISTEN ON IN IF I GET RESULTS!

Today's workout.

just cant. just cant. just cant. just cant.

I did Built's 8 second of glory.... it was boring and didn't get above me 70% of my heart rate.. (I was at 10th level resistance and did that 8-12 second thing for about 5 minutes and when I came off of it I felt like I put no effort in it...)

So, I decided to do treadmill interval training! Which, was ... well okay.
I did one minute sprinting at 11 MPH, and then 4 MPH 1 minute rest, and then repeat 5 times. Did that for 10 minutes.

Now, I went on to circuits! I did every imaginable workout I could do with a 40 pound bar (Yeah, I'm not that well built.) three sets of tens.

then nifty nines! (which are nine different ab workouts, ten reps each.)

Swam a good 10 laps, then a sauna.

Technical shit:
three sets 10 Military Press 40 pound bar;
three sets 10 bent over barbell rows 40 pound bar;
three sets 10 curl 40 pound bar;
three sets 10 lunges 40 pound bar;
three sets 10 squat 40 pound bar;

Ab workouts:
Scullers
Bicycle
Jackknifes

there are 6 more but I don't really know how to name them, they're just moves our old coach taught us how to do...

Today's food​
Morning: Three boiled egg whites and my GNC wheybolic (60g WPI) drink.
So about 360 calories. Total: 7.6 carbs.

Lunch: Two chicken breasts: 240 calories in total, 0g of carb. 42 g of protein.

Dinner: Another protein shake... cause I didn't feel like eating veggies or chicken. ): ....60g WPI 300 calories, 7 g of carbs.

Total:
900 calories, 14.6g of carbs and 170ish grams of protein.


----------



## Marat (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you doing PSMF?


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2009)

If you're doing PSMF, you barely train. Anything else and your body will shut you down, fast. 

Read the book.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 4, 2009)

Lyle recommends 2 fullbody workouts per week.  The workouts are supposed to be heavy and low-volume.


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm doing PSMF. The only reason why I felt like doing so much work is 'cause I won't be going to the gym for a week or so.. but anyways, just an update.

Scale said I was 157 yesterday (I'm guessing water weight and all that...)

Today I'm 149. (Only drank one bottle of water and a few egg whites.)


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2009)

You clearly did not read the book, and I clearly overestimated your ability.


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 8, 2009)

Built said:


> You clearly did not read the book, and I clearly overestimated your ability.


I'm 145.6 now, lower BF. I still feel great, and I'm not sick. Barely feel hungry, and I'm fine. Low carb, low fat, High protein diet isn't that complicated; Sorry for making a jackass out of an unnecessarily "complicated" approach to rapid fat loss. Resisting junk foods and working hard in the gym gives profit, and so far I am reaping the fruit.

Thanks for the help, though.

Weighted on digital scale since I started the diet at 154 ten days ago.


----------

